# 240L new scape



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

hi everybody ,

here is a partial view of my new scape as it isn'y quite finished yet, i tried to do something very simple and natural , i used a very limited number of plants varieties , anyways here a first pic , a larger view should come soon , hope you like it


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

a few more pictures, sorry not to put any global view but the rotalas take time to grow


----------



## xandert (Apr 29, 2008)

*Beautiful! I can't wait to see the tank as a whole. *


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

some news of this lay out that is now 1 year old , everything is going well , glosso starts to be old , i'll have to take care of it soon 














































i'll wait a bit more to put a full shot of this tank as it is not as i want it to be yet


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

a full view today , still a lot of work to do on the rotala part


----------



## AWMBonke (Apr 27, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## Kamon (Mar 27, 2009)

Looks great! How long did it take for your foreground to cover?


----------



## 1aqumfish (Jul 28, 2008)

Great tank!


----------



## WIgLeS (May 16, 2006)

Very natural tank!
Congratulations!


----------



## Fabac (Jul 2, 2006)

Beautiful tank!


----------



## Flun (Feb 7, 2009)

Just... wow, congratulations 

I love how the glosso looks together with the hardscape and fish, I find the third pic extremely attractive. The glosso goes really well with the color of those rocks. One day I'll have something like this..one day


----------



## studdedsham (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice looking nature aquarium.


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

How are your round-band barbs. Are they good in a peaceful aquarium. i have 3 and i am wondering if they are ok to put in my peaceful community tank


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

thank you for your comments

Kamon , it took about 5 or 6 weeks to get a perfect carpet , it was a bit long as i started with not so much glosso (2 small pots) for a such a large space to cover  i had to do it totally again after 5 or 6 months as it was getting in a bad shade 'cause of a lack of maintenance , except for this time i simply trim it every 3 weeks to keep it short and green .

Knotty Bitz , the barbs are very peaceful in this tank , never no problem with other fishes , usually they swim all together with the other fishes and never bother them, they seem a bit shy compare to the other ones , when i put my hands in the tank they instantly go to hide in the stem plants , i also have to give them food in a differerent part of the tank as they seem to hesitate to feed when the rasboras go for the food , still they are great fishes , maybe my favorites


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Beautiful tank!


----------

